# Drawings for Illinois plumbing exam



## ABV (Nov 15, 2016)

Where can I find samples of the drawings for the exam and do you know where is the closest location to Chicago for plumbing seminars?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

yes.who are you?


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

C'mon, don't you know him? He's ABV :laughing:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Abv???


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession) 

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. 

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> Abv???


comment edited for political correctness...by powers to be..
geezzz...party pooper....


----------



## ABV (Nov 15, 2016)

My name is Andy and I am 3rd year apprentice in Illinois.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

ABV said:


> My name is Andy and I am 3rd year apprentice in Illinois.


not to break your balls, but you need to go to the link above and give more than a 1 liner for an intro..pretend its a job interview and give some background..or you wont get much help here...
do an intro like this one... http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/greetings-michigan-69394/


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

ABV said:


> My name is Andy, I'm 31 years old from Eastern Europe. I've lived and worked as a plumber in Chicago for 3 years. I have more experience with residential plumbing. For last two years I've been working for a remodeling company. I like my job . I want to learn more and more and that's why I am at "Plumbing Zone". Thank you for your responding! You are very helpful.


close enough,,,welcome aboard..im getting too tolerant as I get older...:laughing:


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Personal message me I can help you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

JohnsonPlumbing said:


> Personal message me I can help you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


His post count is probably too low to PM members, you may have to PM him with your contact info.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

http://www.tests.com/Illinois-Plumbing-License-Exam

https://illinoisplumbingconsultants.com/practice-plumbing-test

http://www.plumbingexamprep.net/ilplumbing.html


For sure, when in doubt vent it. You only get hit for 5 points. But if you miss one you get hit with 5 points per violation.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

You need help. This is not likely an exam you can pass on your own. Huge fail rate, and it cost a lot of money. Joe from black diamond plumbing in mchenry is great. Sign up for a mock exam go take it and then you will know what you need to study. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

JohnsonPlumbing said:


> You need help. This is not likely an exam you can pass on your own. Huge fail rate, and it cost a lot of money. Joe from black diamond plumbing in mchenry is great. Sign up for a mock exam go take it and then you will know what you need to study.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I passed the test at 1st time without any class or school

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> I passed the test at 1st time without any class or school
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk














Same here. I passed my master's exam first time without any classes. I did however have an excellent home study course. Without any home study course, I would have failed. In Florida we have to do {5} isometric drawings and I learned them at home w/ my home study course.

But I never paid the $1000 for the classes. I know guys who spent $1000 for the class and still failed the state exam their first time out.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

What year?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Too old to remember. .

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

rjbphd said:


> Too old to remember. .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk




They drawing has changed that is why I ask. Also were referring to Illinois test. I hear this summer was the last test with a lead joint, its apparently changing to C.I. With ferncos.....


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

JohnsonPlumbing said:


> rjbphd said:
> 
> 
> > Too old to remember. .
> ...


California dreaming


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm not sure which I'm reading, California dreaming or the Uber drive. .

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

rjbphd said:


> I'm not sure which I'm reading, California dreaming or the Uber drive. .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk




Somehow I am getting **** but Im not sure how.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

JohnsonPlumbing said:


> rjbphd said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure which I'm reading, California dreaming or the Uber drive. .
> ...


There will be no fernco test


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

rwh said:


> There will be no fernco test




So you think youll always have to do a lead joint? Proctors said last time it was happening this year.


----------



## paluskaplumbing (Jan 20, 2017)

JohnsonPlumbing said:


> So you think youll always have to do a lead joint? Proctors said last time it was happening this year.


I can confirm that you no longer have to pour a lead joint. I take my test in a few days, have gotten my material list, and talked to a state inspector about it. You use a few cast iron no hub fittings as part of the PVC project now.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Meaning you won't need a pall bee hammer for the test.. lost ten point for not having one.. stupid rule I believe. . But I still have it after buying after the test.

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

paluskaplumbing said:


> I can confirm that you no longer have to pour a lead joint. I take my test in a few days, have gotten my material list, and talked to a state inspector about it. You use a few cast iron no hub fittings as part of the PVC project now.




Good luck sir. is this your first time taking it?


----------



## paluskaplumbing (Jan 20, 2017)

JohnsonPlumbing said:


> Good luck sir. is this your first time taking it?


Yes, first time! Would you be up to looking over one of my practice drawings? From what I've seen, maybe I am not able to PM yet? Could you message me your email and I'll send you a picture of my drawing.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

paluskaplumbing said:


> Yes, first time! Would you be up to looking over one of my practice drawings? From what I've seen, maybe I am not able to PM yet? Could you message me your email and I'll send you a picture of my drawing.




Sent my phone number call me


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

rwh said:


> There will be no fernco test




Lol keep on reading. Turns out you were california dreaming. Fernco test it is.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Fernco does not equal no hub band


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

rwh said:


> Fernco does not equal no hub band




Your still right you resentful alcoholic


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

JohnsonPlumbing said:


> Your still right you resentful alcoholic




The ****ing point is there is NO lead poured joint. Call it a cripple call it a trimmer call it a jack call it a fernco call it a proflex call it a no hub; all got to be shielded so who ****ing cares what you call it. 
Unless you didnt know they have to be shielded...... again as I said the code has changed.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

You quoted yourself. A fernco is not shielded. That is moot. You are correct on no more lead joint on state test. I don't know how you know I'm an alcoholic. I am resentful that IDPH relaxed our standards so California "c36" holders can obtain our hard earned license.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

rwh said:


> You quoted yourself. A fernco is not shielded. That is moot. You are correct on no more lead joint on state test. I don't know how you know I'm an alcoholic. I am resentful that IDPH relaxed our standards so California "c36" holders can obtain our hard earned license.




How do you feel the standards were relaxed


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

rwh said:


> You quoted yourself. A fernco is not shielded. That is moot. You are correct on no more lead joint on state test. I don't know how you know I'm an alcoholic. I am resentful that IDPH relaxed our standards so California "c36" holders can obtain our hard earned license.




Takes one to know one bwahahahahaha


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

The standards were relaxed when they removed the lead joint. I mean no ill will toward you.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

rwh said:


> The standards were relaxed when they removed the lead joint. I mean no ill will toward you.




I think its good to know how to pack a leader but outside of chicago its really obsolete knowledge. 
Like instead of copper should it be a galvanized pipe project?


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

JohnsonPlumbing said:


> rwh said:
> 
> 
> > The standards were relaxed when they removed the lead joint. I mean no ill will toward you.
> ...


There is a lot of cast dwv outside the city limits of Chicago. Instead of copper, would you prefer a pex test?


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

rwh said:


> There is a lot of cast dwv outside the city limits of Chicago. Instead of copper, would you prefer a pex test?




Nope. The ci is repaired with no hub so commonly that why would anyone bring a lead pot anymore. Plus epa liberalism is weeding out lead joint because of lead health issues.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

But yeah if copper was obsolete id take the **** out of a pex test. And open a recycling plant!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Also I would like to be clear on something. The California C-36 test is 400 questions. 200 legal which require school in order to even understand. 
200 regarding plumbing codes.
You have to size gas, water and dwv to a two story commercial building. 

The illinois test didnt mention gas pipe once. 
Arguably the most dangerous material a residential plumbing works with if done wrong people blow up.
Moreover not a single question regarding water service pipe sizing. 

So rwh, buy their standards so long as I can cut some plastic and copper pack a leader and tell you what size trap each fixture requires im licensed to be a plumber in Illinois...........
I think getting rid of the cast iron project is the least of your concerns. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

JohnsonPlumbing said:


> Also I would like to be clear on something. The California C-36 test is 400 questions. 200 legal which require school in order to even understand.
> 200 regarding plumbing codes.
> You have to size gas, water and dwv to a two story commercial building.
> 
> ...


The reason gas piping was not mentioned is because the plumbing code does not cover gas in Illinois. There is no gas license. No regulation. Your c36 is a contractor license, hence the legal questions. California does not lisence plumbers. They license contractors. Your IDPH plumber license is only a journeyman license. It does not allow you to do business as a plumbing contractor. For that you need a contractors licence.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

rwh said:


> The reason gas piping was not mentioned is because the plumbing code does not cover gas in Illinois. There is no gas license. No regulation. Your c36 is a contractor license, hence the legal questions. California does not lisence plumbers. They license contractors. Your IDPH plumber license is only a journeyman license. It does not allow you to do business as a plumbing contractor. For that you need a contractors licence.




Right. But the plumbing contractors license dosent require gas or water service design, just work comp and liability.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

The contractor's license doesn't mention gas because it is not regulated under plumbing code. Anyone can run gas in Illinois.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

My prior post regarding a pex test was a poor comparison. I should have compared the current sweat test to a propress test. Those have a closer relativity to lead joint vs. no-hub than copper vs. pex.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

rwh said:


> My prior post regarding a pex test was a poor comparison. I should have compared the current sweat test to a propress test. Those have a closer relativity to lead joint vs. no-hub than copper vs. pex.




Yeah. I mean sweating pipe is mandatory (cue all arguments that its not) 
But the test has a 90% fail rate I think its hard enough dont you?


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

I had no idea it was 90? fail rate, but I would not be surprised. Usually the drawing hangs people up. Or their PVC blows apart when they slam the water to it.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Percentage sign comes out as a question mark. Sorry


----------



## paluskaplumbing (Jan 20, 2017)

Just wanted to let everyone know I passed it with a 85 overall! Big thanks to Johnsonplumbing for talking with me on the phone and helping me prepare. Thank guys!


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

paluskaplumbing said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know I passed it with a 85 overall! Big thanks to Johnsonplumbing for talking with me on the phone and helping me prepare. Thank guys!




Congratulations! Time for a 7:05 AM celebratory beer. I'll take a millers highlife bottle.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Good Job. Great to hear. Passing the first time out is a task, especially if you are not union.:vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## NSPlumb (Dec 20, 2016)

paluskaplumbing said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know I passed it with a 85 overall! Big thanks to Johnsonplumbing for talking with me on the phone and helping me prepare. Thank guys!


Hey paluskaplumbing! I'm taking the Illinois test in April but I'm a little nervous on the drawing like you were. I've talked to a couple other plumbers already but was wondering if maybe I could send you some sample drawings I've done and you could critique me considering you passed. Also, congrats! Hope I can pass my first try as well!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

paluskaplumbing said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know I passed it with a 85 overall! Big thanks to Johnsonplumbing for talking with me on the phone and helping me prepare. Thank guys!












Terrific!........Congratulations......:thumbsup:


----------



## paluskaplumbing (Jan 20, 2017)

NSPlumb said:


> Hey paluskaplumbing! I'm taking the Illinois test in April but I'm a little nervous on the drawing like you were. I've talked to a couple other plumbers already but was wondering if maybe I could send you some sample drawings I've done and you could critique me considering you passed. Also, congrats! Hope I can pass my first try as well!


Hey I would be happy to help. I'll try PMing you my email address. I know there is block on that until you post so many times but lets see


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

paluskaplumbing said:


> Hey I would be happy to help. I'll try PMing you my email address. I know there is block on that until you post so many times but lets see




You can give him my number as well but I didnt pass the first time LOL


----------

